# Sergeant Leonard Luna



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Leonard Robert Luna, Jr.*

Hawthorne Police Department, California

End of Watch: Monday, July 8, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 42
*Tour:* 10 years
*Badge #* 328

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident
*Incident Date:* 7/8/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sergeant Leonard Luna was killed in a motorcycle accident on I-105, near Long Beach Boulevard in Lynwood, while en route to pickup his issued motorcycle from the repair shop in Long Beach.

Another vehicle struck his motorcycle, causing him to suffer serious injuries. He was transported to St. Francis Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries.

Sergeant Luna had served with the Hawthorne Police Department for 10 years and served as the agency's Traffic Bureau commander. He is survived by his parents and brother.
Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21834-sergeant-leonard-robert-luna-jr#ixzz2fKgvIOm6


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Luna


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

R.I.P. Sergeant Luna


----------

